# Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photographers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/canon-announces-the-eos-1d-w-the-professional-dslr-designed-specifically-for-wildlife-photographers/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/canon-announces-the-eos-1d-w-the-professional-dslr-designed-specifically-for-wildlife-photographers/">Tweet</a></div>
<b>CANON U.S.A. INTRODUCES THE NEW CANON EOS-1D W DIGITAL SLR CAMERA, DESIGNED FOR “WILDLIFE”</b></p>
<p>Featuring Canon’s proven 61-Point High Density Reticular AF, Extreme Fast Shooting up to 24 fps, 39.9-Megapixel Near-Full-Frame CMOS Sensor, Outstanding ISO Sensitivity up to 204800, Dual Pixel CMOS AF II, Full HD Video Recording, Extreme-Durability Camouflage Finish, Development Announcement of EF 200-600mm f/4 L W IS USM/STM Lens</p>
<p><b>LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., April 1, 2014</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc. once again shows its leadership in digital imaging by introducing the Canon EOS-1D W “Wildlife” Digital SLR camera, the EOS-1D W is the world’s first professional DSLR designed specifically for the needs of wildlife photographers and videographers. A new addition to Canon’s arsenal of professional DSLRs, the EOS-1D W is a progressive EOS-1D series camera based on the EOS-1D X, but loaded with exciting new features.</p>
<p>According to Sakuichi Ishizukara, Canon’s Executive Vice President and General Manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A., “Wildlife photographers make up a large percentage of DSLR camera users. These photographers have specific needs – needs that have long been overlooked.”</p>
<p>“That the new Canon EOS-1D W is going to revolutionize wildlife photography is unquestionable” says Martyn Culbreck after 3 months of field testing the new camera. Mr. Culbreck is the Director of Photography for BBC’s upcoming “Planet Life” series. “We spend weeks waiting for the an animal to be in the right position. When that perfect moment arrives, we cannot risk any camera-related issues causing a missed shot. The EOS-1D W is a game changer. It never misses.”</p>
<p><a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=9393" target="_blank"><b>Read the rest of the press release at TDP</b></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## zenja27 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

24fps whaaat


----------



## tomscott (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Great April Fools ;D


----------



## cinema-dslr (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

haha april fool


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

nice try.


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

I see April 1st has clicked over in the US


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

I have one of these but am not happy about the colour. In Africa on safari I kept losing it when I put it down!


----------



## pwp (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Hah hah!! Let me check the date... ahh yes. 
But not subtle enough for even a moment's hesitation. 

-pw


----------



## TrabimanUK (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Awesome! A really enjoyable April fool. Not too implausable, but the "W" looks slightly offline, making it a clear fake 

Bravo!


----------



## kkelis (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

If this thing doesn't have over 30 stops of dynamic range i'm not buying it


----------



## dufflover (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

The ironic part is (excluding ridiculous things like 24fps) it sounds like the camera a lot of people would actually want! Similar pixel density to crop sensors, APS-H as balance of reach/crop/speed/lens sweet spot, and pre-"lens-coated" . I don't think it's an effective April Fools if:
1. it's a bit too obvious stupid
2. loosely rubs in the face of what people are complaining about lol


----------



## Lightmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

best 1 april fools day joke would be a rumor on canonrumor that´s actually true..... :

as it seems the only news that hold some value lately are the camera and lens deals...


----------



## dstppy (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

THIS is why I watch comedy; it's done by funny people.

April Fools is just like every other holiday where people who aren't very good at something try it. St Pattys & New Years are for people who aren't really good at drinking. Valentines for those who can't remember to be romantic on a regular basis . . . april fools, we all have to put reading the news to one side for a day while people who aren't funny try to be.

*sigh* I might actually get some work done today. Dang.


----------



## PageWorks Studios (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Built in wildlife call? I'm all over this....... can't wait..... 8)


----------



## kuffer (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

No 4k? It's useless.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

I seems like great specs, but how is a bear or mountain lion going to operate this camera. If you are making a camera for wildlife you've got to think ergonomics.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*



ClickIt_AC said:


> I have one of these but am not happy about the colour. In Africa on safari I kept losing it when I put it down!


I suggest you get another one.... you could loose it in my yard....


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*



TexPhoto said:


> I seems like great specs, but how is a bear or mountain lion going to operate this camera. If you are making a camera for wildlife you've got to think ergonomics.


 I am holding out for the Mark 2 version which comes with scent spraying to attract animals. It also has the ability to "spray skunk"... a usefull feature when you are attacked by lions, tigers, polar bears, and irate soccer moms...


----------



## slclick (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

How about a group buy for less than $5699 on CanonPriceWatch?


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Great AF... 8)

In this case, AF means April Fool ;D


----------



## Gorku (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

;D thank God it is only a joke. My credit Card is still safe....


----------



## rambarra (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*



kuffer said:


> No 4k? It's useless.



fuckin this... but still camouflage is a great addition.
I already have mine in pre-order @ BH

Do you think I have to sell my 1D X now before it becomes obsolete?


----------



## Kwanon (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Haha, very funny canon rumors.. I know i will never visit this site again. 90% of rumors here are off anyway and once you make me excited for a new 1D camera it's a joke..

Bye bye


----------



## Tiosabas (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

I rang Canon at Lake Success and asked them "When the 1D W would be available".
The girl on the phone said she had never heard of it.
Then I said "Ha ha, April fools"
I cant believe they fell for it.


----------



## slclick (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Forget about Neuro, Kwanon is the new CR top poster!


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

It does make sense to ride the popularity of Duck Dynasty!


----------



## krjc (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Too bad it is April 1st! Love the camouflage styling. Good job.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*



Kwanon said:


> Haha, very funny canon rumors.. I know i will never visit this site again. 90% of rumors here are off anyway and once you make me excited for a new 1D camera it's a joke..



You may find this useful in life: http://www.wikihow.com/Improve-Your-Sense-of-Humor


----------



## jonjt (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

I expected a false 7D mkii rumor for April fools. That would have really gotten a rise out of the community.


----------



## RGF (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

It would have been nice if this license was announced tomorrow


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

This is the most well made camera ghost I've ever seen.  If it existed it could cost only $ 18,000, and would have some photographers really interested. : Congratulations to the creators.


----------



## Bob Howland (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

It should be mirrorless with an APS-H-sized sensor.


----------



## PhotoCat (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Wow, I want this camera! This is what I need to shoot my cat catching mice!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*



jonjt said:


> I expected a false 7D mkii rumor for April fools. That would have really gotten a rise out of the community.


OK... here goes....
Canon has announced the 7D2 today.... it is just like the 70D, except the mode dial has a hard stop to keep it from going all the way around. The tilt/swivel screen has been modified with double sided tape on the back to remove the functionality and keep the "I DON'T WANT A TILT SCREEN BECAUSE IT WILL BREAK OFF WHEN I BUNGEE JUMP HOLDING THE CAMERA BY THE FLIP SCREEN AND THEN IT AND MY 800F5.6 LENS WILL FALL AND BREAK" crowd happy. 

The double sided tape took three years to develop (it is rumoured to have greater DR and lower noise than Nikon tape) and is the reason it took so long to get the camera ready for release.

This reduced functionality will be priced at $800 above the more capable 70D.


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

A *real* one - 7DII, 24MP dual pixel sensor, ability to read the halves of the pixels at different ISOs for DR expansion and noise reduction, 5DIII AF including f/8 AF points, 100-400L II with great optics optimized for use with the 1.4x TC III on the 7DII. That would be some serious handholdable reach.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

But will it come in left hand drive?


----------



## distant.star (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

.
Seems pretty lame for April 1 tomfoolery.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

I think I preferred last year's left handed camera more.


----------



## orionz06 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Meh, weak at best.


----------



## coreyhkh (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Awe too bad because I would buy that that camera LOL


----------



## Snafoo (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Game changer? Don't they mean BIG game changer?


----------



## greger (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

plays wildlife calls! lol


----------



## surapon (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Yes, Just Less than $ 9000 US Dollars Each, I will order 4-5 of 1D W with the motion sensor shooting control and Super High ISO, Set up on the tripods, to shoot the deers on my yards in the night time when I go to my warm bed.
Happy April fool.
Surapon


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

What calibre of bullets does it take?


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Yup, didn't fool me for a second. Gotta try better guys...


----------



## Velo Steve (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

I want it. I really do. For a minute there I was composing my speech to my wife about how the 5DIII was not "my last camera for a long time" after all.


----------



## lopicma (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

Please, not another "priced out of this universe" camera body!

It does look sweet though!


----------



## ScubaX (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

If only dreams could come true. :


----------



## Diko (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

I felt for it :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Lenscracker (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

This left me being unhappy with the cameras that I do have.


----------



## emko (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS-1D W: The Professional DSLR Designed Specifically for Wildlife Photograp*

what's the buffer like? imagine you can do 24fps at 39MP and turn that into some high resolution video.


----------

